
Social Database Patterns - ekinertac
https://github.com/pyistanbul/dbpatterns
======
dkroy
I found their github page, maybe that will do for now:
<https://github.com/fatiherikli/dbpatterns>

------
Negitivefrags
It seems like this is missing the ability to specify queries that you might
want to perform on top of the model. It would be very helpful if the intent is
to learn.

For example in this pattern here:
<http://dbpatterns.com/documents/507c943589cbad13b228926a/>

It would be nice if the author could specify what the query for "Does user
with ID X have permission with ID Y"

------
espeed
A distributed, transactional graph database like Titan
(<http://thinkaurelius.github.com/titan/>) would be a more natural fit for
modeling a social graph.

See [http://thinkaurelius.com/2012/08/06/titan-provides-real-
time...](http://thinkaurelius.com/2012/08/06/titan-provides-real-time-big-
graph-data/)

------
pajju
The site is down now, HN effect.

Use the age old trick to get the cached copy from Google -

cache:dbpattern.com

------
zalew
since most of the target crowd probably uses orm/frameworks one way or the
other, it would be nice if there were some 'export' options for that (django
orm, sqlalchemy, rails orm, etc.).

------
adamnemecek
Could not handle HN traffic?

------
marcosmlopes
offline here..

